# Few neat close up videos.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys just fooled around with my camera a bit. Here are a few close ups of my friends coral. Enjoy. I say the name of each in the videos. its quite random lol.

Torch





Frogspawn





GSP


----------

